# Gun Question



## terminatorterry (Dec 29, 2003)

I have only three choices of which caliber I can use for coyote hunting. I have 30-06, 270, or a rimfire 22 long rifle. Which should I use. They all have scopes that are well sighted in. Also, I am hunting in fairly close quarters. All shots will be within 200 yards. Thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would go with the 270 if you can get a hard enough bullet that wont blow up on impack. Thats what I use and you can smoke them out past 300 yards if you know your gun really well. :wink:


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I completely agree with GooseBuster on this one. Although not a lot of difference between the '06 and the .270, the .270 is a smaller round, and if shooting the right load, should pass right through without much damage. While deer hunting in the grasslands south of Leonard this year, I shot a female coyote with my .270 using 130 gr. Winchester silvertips. Entry in her neck, exit behind her left shoulder. The exit was about the diameter of your index finger. Granted, she was facing me, but there was very little pelt damage. Good luck!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 22 long rifle is out unless you head shoot them at under 50 yards. You can get full metal jackets in 30 cal but the 06 will still blow them up. Do you handload? I shoot some coyote with a 110gr VMax ahead of 52.5 gr of H414 in my 270. A little over 3000fps and hardly any recoil. You can get down to 2800 fps with BLC-2. This is a varmint bullet and highly explosive. Some pass through, others blow completely and don't come out, and still others open them up. Coyote hide is tough but you will still damage a few. If you have a needle and thread, and skin your own it's not as big a problem. I have not found a source for .270 full metal. The best you can do with a 270 would perhaps be an x bullet, but I have not tried them. They are expensive. Don't forget 00 buck if you are calling, and have a twelve gauge. At least set a friend 100 yards downwind with 00 buck even if you shoot a rifle. You better agree ahead of time on a 50/50 split because he is going to shoot many of them.


----------

